# Why did the chicken cross the road



## Royd Wood (Jan 15, 2011)

I still dont know the answer to that age old question 
Just received a message from anonymous that they will sue me next time they hit one of my chickens ?????


----------



## freemotion (Jan 15, 2011)

Seriously?  Who will then sue when they hit a squirrel?


----------



## dbunni (Jan 15, 2011)

If they sue, you should put in a counter claim for loss of egg production/money!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

> they hit one of my chickens ?????


ha! tell them next time to aim for one of the cows....and then we'll see who's so dang funny. ha! just kidding...
;-)

people  = crazy for sure

its a pretty funny story. i think Free got threatened from a dog owner who got 'hurt' on her electric fencing trying to get to her stock.. something like that.. she tells it better of course.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Who will then sue when they hit a squirrel?


Yes seriously free and heres a cleaned up copy

To how stupid are you
If I wreck another bumper due to one of your chickens I will not hesitate to sue. Keep your birds off the road


----------



## dbunni (Jan 18, 2011)

"To how stupid are you
If I wreck another bumper due to one of your chickens I will not hesitate to sue. Keep your birds off the road"

Okay ... Looking forward 2 months ... "we'll sorry about your car bumper, but I only have one pasture.  Since you did't want to hit any more chickens, I put them in the pasture and the cattle are now free ranging.   Hope you enjoy the beef."

On a serious note, why did he aim for the chicken in the first place.  People stop and wait on our road (out in no man's land) for just about every animal.  I have seen brake checks down by the homing pigeon barn when they are resting on the warm road.  Honk the horn, most animals will get out of the way in a hurry.  Too many people today are concerned about the inconvenience others are causing them ... then enjoying life and what has been created for us.

You could put up a chicken crossing sign at both ends of your property...oohhh ... and a cow below that! :/  Yea, me bad!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to see a picture of your gigantic chickens that can "wreck" a bumper!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 18, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> "we'll sorry about your car bumper, but I only have one pasture.  Since you did't want to hit any more chickens, I put them in the pasture and the cattle are now free ranging.   Hope you enjoy the beef."


----------



## KristyHall (Jan 26, 2011)

May I ask to hear the story about the fool who shocked himself trying to get to free's livestock? Sounds amusing.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the road?  To show the oppossum it could be done!  


That's pretty stupid to threaten suing because of a chicken....but......it is your responsibility to keep your animals out of the road.  :/   I used to let my turkeys free-range one day until I saw them cross the road.    I put them in the sheep pasture that very day.  I don't want to be responsible for someone getting in an accident because they swerved to miss a bird of mine.  My chickens do still free-range, but they're smart enough (so far at least ) to stay out of the road. We do have plans for a fence around our place once we get our tax refund back though.  

Not to be a "Debbie Downer"....just offering up another opinion.    And of course, I live next to a pretty busy road.  Maybe if I lived on a dead end road I wouldn't worry so much...


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 27, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I still dont know the answer to that age old question
> Just received a message from anonymous that they will sue me next time they hit one of my chickens ?????


Why did the chicken cross the road?   Are you absolutely sure it was your chicken? Maybe it was just visiting;  one of those hobo chickens just trying to get a ride to the next town.

 I am still having trouble envisioning a chicken causing that much damage. Somethings rotten in Denmark. Maybe they were indulging in a little ditch hunting and screwed up.


----------



## Train2110 (Jan 27, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > they hit one of my chickens ?????
> 
> 
> its a pretty funny story. i think Free got threatened from a dog owner who got 'hurt' on her electric fencing trying to get to her stock.. something like that.. she tells it better of course.


I too, would really like to hear that story.  Is it in a different thread?


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 11, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a picture of your gigantic chickens that can "wreck" a bumper!


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to add... I know why our chickens cross the road.

They're following the ducks!

(true)


----------

